# Lift Line Etiquette



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> For whatever reason *singles lines don't seem to work with double chairs.  Probably because most doubles don't have them, so singles end up getting in the regular lines. *



I think it's much simpler than that.  I think it's because the vast majority of people ski in pairs.

My biggest singles line gripe is teenagers and/or adult a-holes who constantly abuse it.  
My second biggest singles line gripe is ski area managements who do nothing about teenagers and/or adult a-holes who constantly abuse it.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 25, 2015)

How are singles lines abused?


----------



## ss20 (Aug 25, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> How are singles lines abused?



That's what I'm wondering.  If I'm alone and using it I'm following the rules.  If my group decides to split up and use it that's just smart skiing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> *How are singles lines abused?*



Lets say there's a 17 minute lift-line, and the singles line is only 3 or 4 minutes long, which is a common occurrence at many places on a busy Saturday or Sunday

Singles line abuse (singles line fraud is probably a better term) is when you get a group of 2,3,4, etc..... low-lifes, a-holes, and_ "It's my world, you're all just living in it"_ types who enter the singles line to lesson their wait at the expense of the other singles, and/or everyone else depending on how the mountain runs the singles line.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

ss20 said:


> *If my group decides to split up and use it that's just smart skiing.*



If your "group" enters the "singles" line, it's not "smart skiing", it's being an azzhole, who has no respect for others.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Lets say there's a 17 minute lift-line, and the singles line is only 3 or 4 minutes long, which is a common occurrence at many places on a busy Saturday or Sunday
> 
> Singles line abuse (singles line fraud is probably a better term) is when you get a group of 2,3,4, etc..... low-lifes, a-holes, and_ "It's my world, you're all just living in it"_ types who enter the singles line to dramatically lesson their wait.



It's not really abuse. They only get a chair if there is room with an existing group. If folks form up before hand they won't get a seat. It's not like they are getting their own chair. I usually just look for a ski instructor who is going up with a class of kids and ask if I can help. That's smart


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's not really abuse. They only get a chair if there is room with an existing group.



They're still jumping ahead of all the legitimate singles behind them, which is typically a few minutes of waiting.



MadMadWorld said:


> It's not like they are getting their own chair.



Depending on who's running the lifts they absolutely can.  If the singles line is getting long it's not uncommon for the lifties to take a few onto a quad or even a pair onto a double.  Maybe they wont sit on the chair together, but they'll beat the lines by minutes. Some mountains seem to have killed off the singles line the last few years (I think there may have been a thread about it?) and I'm wondering if the abuse is perhaps why.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think it's much simpler than that.  I think it's because the vast majority of people ski in pairs.
> 
> My biggest singles line gripe is teenagers and/or > adult a-holes who constantly abuse it.
> My second biggest singles line gripe is ski area managements who do nothing about teenagers and/or > adult a-holes who constantly abuse it.



Our sons skied the singles line all the time.  They never got on together, rather they met at the top of the lift.  My wife and I have done that on the days where it is ridiculous, but she is not a fan of that approach.

The only time it drives me nuts is when four singles load up onto a single chair (quad of course).


----------



## ss20 (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> If your "group" enters the "singles" line, it's not "smart skiing", it's being an azzhole, who has no respect for others.



Lol.  I'll think of that when I'm getting 2+ more runs per hour than you on a powder day.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 25, 2015)

I only hate when singles avoid riding up with another group so they can join up with other singles in their party. If they ride like a single and ride up with whom they are placed I have no issue with it and have done it myself. With my family of 5 we rarely can all ride together anyway unless some place has a 6 pack.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I only hate when singles avoid riding up with another group so they can join up with other singles in their party.



Same


----------



## Tin (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Singles line abuse (singles line fraud is probably a better term) is when you get a group of 2,3,4, etc..... low-lifes, a-holes, and_ "It's my world, you're all just living in it"_ types who enter the singles line to lesson their wait at the expense of the other singles, and/or everyone else depending on how the mountain runs the singles line.



Well that is a 180* from your political points...


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Lets say there's a 17 minute lift-line, and the singles line is only 3 or 4 minutes long, which is a common occurrence at many places on a busy Saturday or Sunday
> 
> Singles line abuse (singles line fraud is probably a better term) is when you get a group of 2,3,4, etc..... low-lifes, a-holes, and_ "It's my world, you're all just living in it"_ types who enter the singles line to lesson their wait at the expense of the other singles, and/or everyone else depending on how the mountain runs the singles line.



So in your perfect world the only "legitimate" person that is in the singles line is a person that is skiing alone.  I hate to break the news to you,  but in the real world there are a lot of "abusers" who choose the singles line because it might be quicker, not because they are a "low-life, a-hole".  If you don't like dealing wih waiting in line you should avoid skiing on busy days or find a mountain with shorter lines.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> The only time it drives me nuts is when* four singles load up onto a single chair (quad of course)*.



Correct, and this happens.....all.....the.....time.  Usually a group of teens, because by the time you're an adult you likely know better.



ss20 said:


> *Lol.* * I'll think of that when I'm getting 2+ more runs per hour than you* on a powder day.



It's okay, a lifetime of similar "me-first" behaviours in other aspects of life has already likely bitten you in more unbeknownst ways than you know.



Tin said:


> Well that is a 180* from your political points...



No; It's only a 180* from the psychological profile that exists in the minds of those with your political points...



WWF-VT said:


> I hate to break the news to you,  but *in the real world there are a lot of "abusers" who choose the singles line because it might be quicker*, not because they are a "low-life, a-hole".



Either way, the bolded above is a splendid example of the behaviour of an a-hole.  

If it walks, waddles, swims, and quacks like a duck, it's statistically likely to be a duck.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> They're still jumping ahead of all the legitimate singles behind them, which is typically a few minutes of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on who's running the lifts they absolutely can.  If the singles line is getting long it's not uncommon for the lifties to take a few onto a quad or even a pair onto a double.  Maybe they wont sit on the chair together, but they'll beat the lines by minutes. Some mountains seem to have killed off the singles line the last few years (I think there may have been a thread about it?) and I'm wondering if the abuse is perhaps why.



Your argument still makes zero sense. If it's a quad or triple and you don't want someone to jump in from the singles, then group up with someone else. It's an easy fix. If it's a quad chair and I see a pair up ahead of me in line I will always ask them if I can pair up. If you don't then it's your own insecure fault that someone in the singles line got in before you. Now if a liftie stops everyone else to load a whole chair of singles...that I have a problem with.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I only hate when singles avoid riding up with another group so they can join up with other singles in their party. If they ride like a single and ride up with whom they are placed I have no issue with it and have done it myself. With my family of 5 we rarely can all ride together anyway unless some place has a 6 pack.



Yes that would suck. If I ever saw that I would be pissed. If I was a liftie I would kick them out of line.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Correct, and this happens.....all.....the.....time.  Usually a group of teens, because by the time you're an adult you likely know better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if statisically greater than 50% of the people in the singles line are not "legitimate" in your view then we participate in a sport with a lot of "low-lifes and a-holes".  I think you should give up skiing or spend more time in the singles line.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Correct, and this happens.....all.....the.....time.  Usually a group of teens, because by the time you're an adult you likely know better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using the singles line to get ahead of others seems more capitalistic don't you think? They are using creative methods to get ahead of the pack. While everyone else bitches and moans because they aren't doing it. Your attitude is much more reflective of "me first" than the folks in the singles line.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 25, 2015)

The stupidity on this board has been nauseating for the past couple weeks.  It's definitely August.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Your argument still makes zero sense.



You don't get it.



WWF-VT said:


> *So if statisically greater than 50% of the people  in the singles line are not "legitimate" *in your view then we  participate in a sport with a lot of "low-lifes and a-holes".



Greater than 50%?!?!?!    

It's probably more like 4% of singles line users, definitely a minority of people have the _"screw everyone else_, _I'm jumping all these singles"_ attitude, but whatever helps you sleep at night.  

 If 50% of people who got into a singles line did this, I'm pretty sure mountains would either do-away with singles lines, or (*gasp*) actually start to enforce it on crowded days like they should.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2015)

No, it's definitely 50%.  Pretty much everyone I've skied with on this board (which is dozens of people) or really anyone throughout my skiing lifetime approaches a liftline on a busy day and makes a judgment call.  Do we wait an extra 5-10 minutes in line and ride together or go up separately and meet at the top and not wait in line so long. It comes down to how important it is to you to ride the lift with your skiing partners.  

 "True singles" don't have a monopoly on shorter lift lines. They pay the same price as everyone else to ski.

 And how exactly would you expect a mountain to enforce your standards?  "Hey you two!  Don't think I didn't see you talking to each other!  You're fraudulent singles.  Get out of the singles line and to the back of the regular lines!" That kind of policy enforcement would go over like a loud fart in church.


----------



## farlep99 (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> If 50% of people who got into a singles line did this, I'm pretty sure mountains would either do-away with singles lines, or (*gasp*) actually start to enforce it on crowded days like they should.



I'm not exactly sure what you would want enforced?  Here's a scenario: I'm skiing with 1 other friend.  We ski down to a double chair that has a decent size line, but also has a roped off singles line with only 6-7 people in it.  We decide to ski into the singles line & take the chance of not riding up together.  That's wrong in your view?  You only get the benefit of a shorter lift line if you're skiing alone?  How would preventing this be enforced?  Someone complains, "hey those 2 are friends!" & we are not eligible for single line status?  I've seen some weird opinions on here, but this may be tops.  It's definitely August...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> And *how exactly would you expect a mountain to enforce your standards?  "Hey you two!  Don't think I didn't see you talking to each other!  You're fraudulent singles.  Get out of the singles line and to the back of the regular lines!" *



Pretty much.  It's a rule.   I have seen signs before with language that notes something to the effect of, "The Singles line is for singles only", and/or to please respect this etc...

So I don't see this as being any different as any other rule you choose to enforce.  In fact, the somewhat recent disappearance of singles lines might be for the reason you suggest, that the mountain may not want to get involved and/or have to babysit people.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 25, 2015)

News flash, the mountain ops does not care if the singles line consists of 100% lonely hearts clubs members, or if the singles line fills with the two or three buds types, who get into it one behind the other. If run correctly, they use the singles line to fill in seats, because we all know, the non-singles line will not manage itself - sure some people merge to form a quad/six/whatever, but most do not care and only want to ride with their peeps, empty seats or not. 

Yeah sure, lift ops sometimes will load up a couple of chairs only from the singles line if they see it getting too long.  And, yes, some lift ops are better than others at managing the line, but I've observed the crashing the singles line technique both work and not work, in terms of getting up the lift faster. I think it's a wash on whole.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> In fact,* the somewhat recent disappearance of singles lines* might be for the reason you suggest, that the mountain may not want to get involved and/or have to babysit people.



Where are you see that? I've seen just the opposite on busy weekends, two singles lines when normally there are one.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

farlep99 said:


> I've seen some weird opinions on here, but this may be tops.



I think it's a weirder opinion to genuinely believe that the real reason most people do not get into the 4 minute singles line, but rather get into the 17 minute regular line, is NOT because they think it's rude, but rather because they desperately wish to ride the chair with the person(s) they came with, and if that means having to wait an extra 13 minutes multiple times per day, well..... then so be it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2015)

I have not seen the "disappearance of the singles line" anywhere I've skied recently.  I'd like to hear an example where because that mountain will have a lot of seats without asses in them.  I'm with Scruffy.  The heard won't manage itself.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 25, 2015)

Why aren't we talking about pizza?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Aug 25, 2015)

How about this, do away with the singles line, EVERYBODY forms up in order and waits the same initial amount of time and tries to form groups of full chairs before they get to the head of the line, if for some reason a chair isn't full, you have to step aside at the loading area, until another non full chairload gets to the head of the line, and then pull people from the "non-full chair" group to top off the empty slots in the order that they ended up in the group. This will ensure that people try to group in full chairloads as quickly as possible to keep things moving and get to the top quicker. Removes the benefit of trying to use the singles line to beat the crowd, and everyone equally has to wait the at least the same initial amount of time to get to the head of the line.

Of course, the "it's all about me" crowd isn't gonna like this...

Those willing to quickly form full groups shouldn't be penalized by those using the singles line to beat the pack.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Why aren't we talking about pizza?



Because these guys spend too much time skiing southern Vermont. I refuse to go near the place because of the rage that their lift lines create.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Aug 25, 2015)

I say we just go to Europe and push, shove, and borderline assault others to get on the chair.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> How about this, do away with the singles line, EVERYBODY forms up in order and waits the same initial amount of time and tries to form groups of full chairs before they get to the head of the line, if for some reason a chair isn't full, you have to step aside at the loading area, until another non full chairload gets to the head of the line, and then pull people from the "non-full chair" group to top off the empty slots in the order that they ended up in the group. This will ensure that people try to group in full chairloads as quickly as possible to keep things moving and get to the top quicker. Removes the benefit of trying to use the singles line to beat the crowd, and everyone equally has to wait the at least the same initial amount of time to get to the head of the line.
> 
> Of course, the "it's all about me" crowd isn't gonna like this...
> 
> Those willing to quickly form full groups shouldn't be penalized by those using the singles line to beat the pack.



I've seen something like this before, but it wasn't skiing, but at a theme park I believe.  There were spots (circles) on the floor for 1s, 2s, 3s, and 4s, and you were loaded that way.



Scruffy said:


> Where are you see that?



It seems to me that there was always a singles line present.   I mean always, even if it was an empty midweek Wednesday and it wasnt used.  Now it seems often there's no singles line, or perhaps it comes and goes at their discretion.  But I feel I hear the lift operators yelling "single?" a lot more now and just doing it that way (which frankly seems to work fine), than having a dedicated singles line.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 25, 2015)

How about on a quad have 4 singles lines and nothing else. each chair would be full of 4 people if there are only 4 singles lines. same for doubles and triples.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> How about on a quad have 4 singles lines and nothing else. each chair would be full of 4 people if there are only 4 singles lines. same for doubles and triples.


Did you get a headache?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> How about on a quad have 4 singles lines and nothing else. each chair would be full of 4 people if there are only 4 singles lines. same for doubles and triples.



The Madonna I line could get very interesting that way. On bad weekends, folks are already forced to  lineup on an incline.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 25, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Did you get a headache?



I was joking but I am feeling a little light headed...:grin:


----------



## JimG. (Aug 25, 2015)

I like pizza.


----------



## farlep99 (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think it's a weirder opinion to genuinely believe that the real reason most people do not get into the 4 minute singles line, but rather get into the 17 minute regular line, is NOT because they think it's rude, but rather because they desperately wish to ride the chair with the person(s) they came with, and if that means having to wait an extra 13 minutes multiple times per day, well..... then so be it!


I can't follow this reply at all.  I just think there's nothing "rude" about getting into the singles line even if I happen to be skiing with someone I know as long as we're not trying to crowbar our way on to the same chair or something obnoxious like that.  And I'm sure 95% of others on here agree.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> How about on a quad have 4 singles lines and nothing else. each chair would be full of 4 people if there are only 4 singles lines. same for doubles and triples.



Not a terrible idea. It would fill every seat. There is nothing worse than empty seats going up on a busy day.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 25, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I like pizza.



Now we're talkin.

What is the most important part of a pizza? Crust, sauce, or cheese?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2015)

Figured this topic deserved it's own thread instead of the lift tickets thread.  Keep the other thread to lift ticket price discussions as originally intended.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Now we're talkin.
> 
> What is the most important part of a pizza? Crust, sauce, or cheese?



Crust...I prefer thin and crispy.


----------



## makimono (Aug 25, 2015)

Single Lines at a Double Chair are retarded. If all the singles get in the single line then there's nobody to pair up with and the liftie has to start pairing up people out of the singles line. Retarded.

I think it's cause people are so zonked out by the advent of high speed detachable lifts they need some authority figure to tell them what to do and can't interact with other humans normally.

Back in the day you'd just ski up to the side of the line, shout "Single!? Single!?" and pick the person with their pole in the air closest to the front of the line, duck the rope 'scuse me, coming thru and there you go...I miss the old days.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 25, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Crust...I prefer thin and crispy.



They are all pretty important, but I would put Crust at #1. Any one of those items being bad though can ruin the whole pizza! I prefer a nice thin crust, but not too crispy.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> It seems to me that there was always a singles line present.   I mean always, even if it was an empty midweek Wednesday and it wasnt used.  Now it seems often there's no singles line, or perhaps it comes and goes at their discretion.  But I feel I hear the lift operators yelling "single?" a lot more now and just doing it that way (which frankly seems to work fine), than having a dedicated singles line.



I don't see the point in wasting time to setup a special singles line midweek if there is no lift line anyway. Where I ski they have singles lines on weekends and any other busy days, which is perfectly fine with me.

As for who gets in the singles line, generally speaking I think groups of 4 should get in the regular quad line, but it really doesn't bother me much if they get in the singles line. Usually I don't see too many people doing that though. There have also been plenty of times I've seen people do that when in reality the regular line would have been faster anyway with a group of 4. If lift lines start getting too long to the point where who gets in what line bothers me, then I go and find another lift that is less crowded so I don't need to worry about it one way or the other!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2015)

makimono said:


> Single Lines at a Double Chair are retarded. If all the singles get in the single line then there's nobody to pair up with and the liftie has to start pairing up people out of the singles line. Retarded.
> 
> I think it's cause people are so zonked out by the advent of high speed detachable lifts they need some authority figure to tell them what to do and can't interact with other humans normally.



It actually works out quite well at the Lookout chair at Stowe.   There's basically 4 Q lines.  3 are for doubles and 1 is for singles.  They let 2 rounds of doubles through, so six chairs worth and then let up a pair of singles.  The singles and doubles line seem to operate at the exact same speed.  



makimono said:


> Back in the day you'd just ski up to the side of the line, shout "Single!? Single!?" and pick the person with their pole in the air closest to the front of the line, duck the rope 'scuse me, coming thru and there you go...I miss the old days.



I still see this fairly frequently at the Double at MRG.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Now we're talkin.
> 
> What is the most important part of a pizza? Crust, sauce, or cheese?



All 3 are great .


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 25, 2015)

In the future, all lifts will be single chairs.


----------



## makimono (Aug 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It actually works out quite well at the Lookout chair at Stowe.   There's basically 4 Q lines.  3 are for doubles and 1 is for singles.  They let 2 rounds of doubles through, so six chairs worth and then let up a pair of singles.  The singles and doubles line seem to operate at the exact same speed.



Stowe is incredibly organized and efficient like a machine, they probably tag you on Facebook to all your social media "friends" every time you go through the turnstile with your RFID ticket




deadheadskier said:


> I still see this fairly frequently at the Double at MRG.



MRG is cooler than Stowe


----------



## cdskier (Aug 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I still see this fairly frequently at the Double at MRG.



I still see it at the Castlerock chair at SB too!


----------



## moresnow (Aug 25, 2015)

cdskier said:


> They are all pretty important, but I would put Crust at #1. Any one of those items being bad though can ruin the whole pizza! I prefer a nice thin crust, but not too crispy.



Agreed, it is the sum of its parts. Nothing ruins the whole faster than a bad crust. 



JimG. said:


> Crust...I prefer thin and crispy.



I'm will you there. I like it kinda like a good bagel. Crispy with bit of chewiness, not cracker-like.

There is a place near me that let's their dough ferment a bit, like sour dough. Great flavor and texture.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 25, 2015)

Personally, I don't don't know why ski areas will start grouping up people in the singles' line if they think it's getting "too long"...  It's too long?  Tough...  Go get in the regular line then.  

When skiing with others - which is more often than not - I prefer to ride up with them.  I enjoy talking with my ski buddies, and that's easiest done on the chair.  On the other hand, I don't have an issue with splitting up, and I'm not bothered by others who do it - as long as they are following singles etiquette (i.e. not trying to group up with their friends - the K1 is a perfect example of a lift where people do this). 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2015)

That I agree with.  When I get in a singles line I have zero expectations of riding the chair with my skiing partners.  And I will say the times I use the singles line while skiing with a group are rare these days.  As a kid skiing Okemo and dealing with their monster lines it was more frequent.  I try to avoid crowds like that all together these days.


----------



## ironhippy (Aug 25, 2015)

I always thought the etiquette was as BenidectGomez described, it wasn't until a discussion here where I found people thinking that it's not rude to "game" the singles line as described here.  I don't know if I came up with that on my own or I learned it as a kid.

I don't care all that much though, I try to avoid lines altogether as much as possible.


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi everybody!  Longtime ass-hat, ass-wipe, azzhole..(whatever it was).. I'm a life-long member of the Attached Secret Singles club (ASS)!  Shhhhh....don't tell anyone. All busy days I ditch my husband (friends too, depends on what they're carrying) and head Into singles line. It usually gets me up quicker.  On occasion, it may be a bad choice if no single spots. But all in all, I like to ski, not stand in line, so I will do whatever I can to limit line time.  Some abuse the privilege and do the noted bad things. But those in my club are respectful. We try not to gloat as we're half way down a run and see you only 1/3 way up the lift. You are a better person than us club members, that is firmly established. But those in my club don't give a flying rats ass about that . Sorry.  You will forever stew as you stand and watch my rump sit on the chair after only 1 minute. But, we all make choices in life. Our club is free. You can join!  Although you have to be a good ambassador and not belch, talk wicked loud on phone and keep swearing to minumum if kids on chair. But easy-peasy stuff.  Bonus is when husband and I get to go on lift together...like finding a winning scratch ticket!

ASS member forever!!!!!!


----------



## Tin (Aug 25, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> I try to avoid lines altogether as much as possible.




There are no friends on powder days!


----------



## Brad J (Aug 25, 2015)

Would the OP rather that the seat goes empty? , well I have been all the names that the OP directed to me and others that just want the line to move at full capacity. I really appreciate the single at MRG now knowing I am such a low life. Next he will be giving me crap when I jump in his line on a powder day!! Really lets just mellow out .  Has the OP ever thought that maybe his skiing partner would like him in the singles line.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2015)

I think it is totally legit to go in the Singles line if the is more than one person.  Even of it is a group of six.  The price they pay is possibly riding up with strangers and waiting at the top for the entire posse to get up.  Damn those groups causing clutter around the unloading area.  The fact that this has been a huge debate baffles me.  Personally, I could careless.  Just don't like  when they load a whole chair from the singles line.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2015)

BTW - Our sons ski the singles line all the time.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 25, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> ASS member forever!!!!!!



ASS member here as well!  I prefer Always Skiing Single.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> *Not a terrible idea. It would fill every seat.* There is nothing worse than empty seats going up on a busy day.



I dont think it's a crazy idea at all.  That's exactly how some amusement parks handle long lines. 

 You could do it with long metal lanes, just like an amusement park.  Force people into groups of 4 long before the, _"oh my gosh, the chair's almost here"_ moment occurs.  While we're all used to this, it's inefficient.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> *I always thought the etiquette was as BenidectGomez described, it wasn't until a discussion here where I found people thinking that it's not rude to "game" the singles line* as described here.



Obviously the majority of skiers do in fact view it as rude, as it doesn't take a leading brain surgeon to figure out that logic dictates virtually everyone would "game" it just as you say, were that not the case.   

If the majority opinion were that it is in fact perfectly acceptable, then there would be no discussion in this thread, because the _"singles line advantage"_ would simply not exist.

#GameTheory


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 25, 2015)

makimono said:


> Single Lines at a Double Chair are retarded. If all the singles get in the single line then there's nobody to pair up with and the liftie has to start pairing up people out of the singles line. Retarded.
> 
> I think it's cause people are so zonked out by the advent of high speed detachable lifts they need some authority figure to tell them what to do and can't interact with other humans normally.
> 
> Back in the day you'd just ski up to the side of the line, shout "Single!? Single!?" and pick the person with their pole in the air closest to the front of the line, duck the rope 'scuse me, coming thru and there you go...I miss the old days.


Yep worked fine in the past.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Singles in the group line is what pisses me off. Don't they know there's a singles line.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2015)

Make a poll.  If it's a majority of people that think it's "wrong" for people who are skiing in a group to use the singles line, I bet the majority is slight.   

As long as the people who use the singles line has no preconceived notion that they still are going to ride up with their skiing partners, I could honestly care less. If I'm grouped up in a line, I'm likely chatting with my ski buddies.  I sure as shit am not looking at the singles line to spot "fraudulent singles."   

Some years depending on where I get a pass, I end up skiing alone quite frequently.   I know this winter will be one of them as I'll be skiing a lot of Saturday mornings at Crotched to get back to my infant son by midday while most people I'd normally be skiing with are traveling further up North.   Never in my life have I looked at people conversing in a singles line in front of me and thought to myself, "Those bastards should be in the normal line, they're obviously friends."


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Yep worked fine in the past.


Yeah, but then people probably complained about their fancy skis getting stepped on, a pole in the eye, etc etc. I am amazed at the idiocy of some people though, queues aRe too much for them- maybe Eastern Europeans?  Ever seen their airline counters in European airports?  They are seasoned at anarchistic lines, here there'd be fist fights.


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Obviously the majority of skiers do in fact view it as rude, as it doesn't take a leading brain surgeon to figure out that logic dictates virtually everyone would "game" it just as you say, were that not the case.
> 
> If the majority opinion were that it is in fact perfectly acceptable, then there would be no discussion in this thread, because the _"singles line advantage"_ would simply not exist.
> 
> #GameTheory


Until this thread in my ~45 years of skiing I never thought there was some notion that you had to be literally skiing alone to use the line. Honest. I always thought if you were willing to ride up alone and with strangers, then you could use it. I didn't know people got their panties in a knot over it.  The rest of the people value their time with family and friends over going alone, so I thought. Sometimes I stick with group, sometimes not...husband and I will nearly always single up - but we tend to escape to lifts where it's not needed. Only so many hours of kid-free skiing - so we don't like to stand around.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Singles in the group line is what pisses me off. Don't they know there's a singles line.



I'll admit that I do that at Heaven's Gate once in a while at SB. The only reason though is that if I just came down the Ripcord side of HG, I'm not hiking all the way around the line to get to the singles lane on the left side if I have to go around a lot of people. Often times I'll find a double in line at this point and then we become a triple anyway.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 25, 2015)

cdskier said:


> I'll admit that I do that at Heaven's Gate once in a while at SB. The only reason though is that if I just came down the Ripcord side of HG, I'm not hiking all the way around the line to get to the singles lane on the left side if I have to go around a lot of people. Often times I'll find a double in line at this point and then we become a triple anyway.


You do realize I said that in jest.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 25, 2015)

Not sure how many resorts actually do this but A basin uses the "front row" method of loading for the black Mtn express, where skiers can only move out to the the final line to the chair when the lifties yellow out front row. After all singles match up to make a group of 4, the liftie will have four singles come out to make a final group of 4. Personally I think this is the most effective.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You do realize I said that in jest.



Hah...nope...missed that! My sarcasm detector is broken tonight! :grin:


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 26, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> How are singles lines abused?



Very interesting how many pages were generated from my initial question....


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 26, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> Until this thread in my ~45 years of skiing I never thought there was some notion that you had to be literally skiing alone to use the line. Honest. I always thought if you were willing to ride up alone and with strangers, then you could use it.



Same here.  As others have mentioned, the purpose of the singles line is to reduce the number of empty seats going up the mountain, not to give line cutting privileges to skiers who don't have friends.  My guess is that most people who are skiing in groups prefer to ride the lift together and will wait extra minutes for that privilege.  But even if they didn't, the worst result is that there will be no advantage in time-saved for people using the singles line.  Since the purpose of the singles line has nothing to do with reducing the wait for lonely skiers, I fail to see how this would cause resorts to eliminate singles lines and start sending up empty chairs instead.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> How are singles lines abused?



Plain and simple - they are not being abused.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2015)

Roxbury has no singles line.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Roxbury has no singles line.




 Roxbury has no lift line to speak of.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 26, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Same here.  As others have mentioned, the purpose of the singles line is to reduce the number of empty seats going up the mountain, not to give line cutting privileges to skiers who don't have friends.



Exactly.

Just don't think you can go in the singles line with a friend and then screw it up at loading time by clogging the line by waiting for enough room to go up together.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 26, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> * I never thought there was some notion that you had to be literally skiing alone to use the line. Honest. I always thought if you were willing to ride up alone and with strangers, then you could use it.*


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 26, 2015)

If the lift line is a free market, then the following is at work:

1) Most skiers skiing as a group value staying as a group more than trimming a few minutes off of their wait for the lift.  

2) Some group-skiers don't place more value in a shorter wait than they do staying in a group.

3) Single skiers have shorter waits since there is no incentive for group-skiers to enter the single line if there is no time savings.

IMHO everyone is getting what they want.  It's just that different skiers want different things.  And even if group-skiers enter the singles line, single skiers are still waiting less to board a chair than the majority of group skiers.

BG seems to be forgetting that group-skiers who enter the single line are giving something up (staying as a group) for the privilege of doing so.  That's a very important factor in the equation.

I don't necessarily see it as a "me first" action.  I see it more as a "which benefit do I value the most" action.

That being said, I do have a SERIOUS problem with single-line skiers who insist on riding as a group when they get to the chair.  They are just gaming the system and engaging in a "me first at all times" attitude.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 26, 2015)

Just because someone is skiing alone on a given day, it doesn't entitle them to to corner the market on short lift lines. That just doesn't make any sense....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Aug 26, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> That being said, I do have a SERIOUS problem with single-line skiers who insist on riding as a group when they get to the chair.  They are just gaming the system and engaging in a "me first at all times" attitude.



That's where the lifties need to step in. If they are properly managing the line, that simply doesn't happen because they are calling x number of singles out of the single line to fill empty spots in the main line.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 26, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> *If the lift line is a free market*



The lift line is not a free market (or any market), which renders the "if" statement moot.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 26, 2015)

On more than one occasion, I've gotten a chair to myself using the singles line.  Because the group I've joined doesn't like my looks or something and hangs back for the next chair.  I must say it's a little insulting!


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> If the lift line is a free market, then the following is at work:
> 
> 1) Most skiers skiing as a group value staying as a group more than trimming a few minutes off of their wait for the lift.
> 
> ...



Agreed!

4) There are groups that do not value riding up together and value shorter lift lines to get 2-3 more runs in per day.

More power to them!  That is not gaming the system, it is like VTK points out - 





> group-skiers who enter the single line are giving something up (staying as a group)



My wife and I were skiing at Attitash and skied over to the Bear Peak side only to find a huge line.  The singles line was relatively short so we got in that line.  We both went up on different chairs saved a boat load of time and had interesting stories to share about the people we met.  THAT - is not gaming the system.  9 times out of ten we will ride up together but every now and then the singles line is used.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 26, 2015)

ss20 said it before...if anyone has any issues with lift line etiquette anywhere in the US then they need to spend a month skiing in Europe.

European skiers act like animals on line. Literally disgusting behavior! 

I have never heard of anyone having an issue with a group splitting up to ride single, until now.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2015)

If a group uses the singles line as a way to shorten wait times, then don't expect to ride up as a group.  If the need of those that waited through the main queue line is such that you get to ride with your group, or at least some of your group, that utilized the singles line, then great, if not, don't be an a$$ about it!

The part that gets me the most about singles line "abusers" who insist as riding as a group is actually couples and even a solo parent with a kid.  If you want to ensure that you'll ride together, then wait in the regular queue lane together


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 26, 2015)

I can vouch for the chaos of lift lines in Europe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2015)

JimG. said:


> ss20 said it before...if anyone has any issues with lift line etiquette anywhere in the US then they need to spend a month skiing in Europe.
> 
> European skiers act like animals on line. Literally disgusting behavior!
> 
> I have never heard of anyone having an issue with a group splitting up to ride single, until now.



Agreed on Europe.  Learning to plant your pole in front of someone else's ski to prevent them from cutting in front of you is a requisite skill.


First time I have ever heard about this "majority belief" of BGs as well.

We started using the singles line during peak times when I was a little kid mainly because my mother and I would freeze are asses off waiting in the long lines at Okemo and Killington.  I guess according to BG my mom qualifies as a low life azzhole.  :lol:


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I have never heard of anyone having an issue with a group splitting up to ride single, until now.



Me neither!  Thought it was normal!

The real issue - people leaving their skis on the ground!


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 26, 2015)

Skies on the ground is DEFINITELY out of control.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Me neither!  Thought it was normal!
> 
> The real issue - people leaving their skis on the ground!


Pet peeve #132


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 26, 2015)

Lets add to the bitchfest smokers in the lift line, and single riders who smoke on the chair.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 26, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Skies on the ground is DEFINITELY out of control.



Think of it like a mini slalom course!  More skis on the ground though means less on the mountain itself!


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 26, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Lets add to the bitchfest smokers in the lift line, and single riders who smoke on the chair.



And let's not forget people who block the entrance to the line while waiting for friends or snowboarders who insist on slapping their boards on the ground to remove snow that would otherwise rust the plastic presumably.


----------



## farlep99 (Aug 26, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I can vouch for the chaos of lift lines in Europe.



I don't think we can generalize "Europe" on this.  France, yes - Italy, definitely yes.

I've found that Austria & Switzerland are generally pretty orderly; unless there's a bunch of French or Italian skiers online.

To really experience the difference, compare Zermatt & Cervinia in the same day.  Lift line etiquette is Night & Day.  As are the bathroom facilities


----------



## JimG. (Aug 26, 2015)

farlep99 said:


> I don't think we can generalize "Europe" on this.  France, yes - Italy, definitely yes.
> 
> I've found that Austria & Switzerland are generally pretty orderly; unless there's a bunch of French or Italian skiers online.
> 
> To really experience the difference, compare Zermatt & Cervinia in the same day.  Lift line etiquette is Night & Day.  As are the bathroom facilities



My mom was Swiss...we skied in Switzerland frequently. In my experiences the worst behavior came from Austrians and Germans. Entitled SOB's for the most part. Not at all orderly.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2015)

cdskier said:


> Think of it like a mini slalom course!  More skis on the ground though means less on the mountain itself!



Or just ski over them!


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 26, 2015)

farlep99 said:


> I've found that Austria & Switzerland are generally pretty orderly; unless there's a bunch of French or Italian skiers online.


Where were you skiing?  Cranmore in North Conway?  I agree with Jim G.  The Germans were among the worst of the bunch.  They didn't pretend otherwise either.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 26, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Lets add to the bitchfest smokers in the lift line, and single riders who smoke on the chair.



Funny story about that.  I was at Mount Snow on the bubble chair.  5 kids in their 20s and me on the end.  One asks "Hey, you mind if I smoke?".  I said sure, whatever, I'm wayyyyyyy outnumbered.  I can stand the smell of cigarettes for a seven minute ride.  I heard the click of the lighter and smelled marijuana.  Absolutely horrible to smell in such a confined space.  I was smelling wiffs of the funny stuff for a solid week.  Sucked.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Funny story about that.  I was at Mount Snow on the bubble chair.  5 kids in their 20s and me on the end.  One asks "Hey, you mind if I smoke?".  I said sure, whatever, I'm wayyyyyyy outnumbered.  I can stand the smell of cigarettes for a seven minute ride.  I heard the click of the lighter and smelled marijuana.  Absolutely horrible to smell in such a confined space.  I was smelling wiffs of the funny stuff for a solid week.  Sucked.



You should had inhaled lol I love that smell.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> You should had inhaled lol I love that smell.



:grin:

Not while skiing, my friend.  Noting beats the scent of fresh mountain air.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 26, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Funny story about that.  I was at Mount Snow on the bubble chair.  5 kids in their 20s and me on the end.  One asks "Hey, you mind if I smoke?".  I said sure, whatever, I'm wayyyyyyy outnumbered.  I can stand the smell of cigarettes for a seven minute ride.  I heard the click of the lighter and smelled marijuana.  Absolutely horrible to smell in such a confined space.  I was smelling wiffs of the funny stuff for a solid week.  Sucked.


You would rather smell tobacco over marijuana? I cannot stand the smell of cigarettes any more.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2015)

With how overpowering cigarette smoke is, I can't believe that I used to smoke myself.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 26, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Funny story about that.  I was at Mount Snow on the bubble chair.  5 kids in their 20s and me on the end.  One asks "Hey, you mind if I smoke?".  I said sure, whatever, I'm wayyyyyyy outnumbered.  I can stand the smell of cigarettes for a seven minute ride.  I heard the click of the lighter and smelled marijuana.  Absolutely horrible to smell in such a confined space.  I was smelling wiffs of the funny stuff for a solid week.  Sucked.



You should have replied, "I don't care if you burn". 

I would have been a lot more pissed about cig smoke though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> With how overpowering cigarette smoke is, I can't believe that I used to smoke myself.



I quit almost a year ago after being a heavy smoker for 20 years.  I always hear from ex-smokers how they think cigarette smoke smells disgusting.  I haven't reached that point yet.  I still enjoy the smell of burning tobacco.  Ashtrays smell gross and the clothes of someone who recently smoked smells gross (never did while I was a smoker), but not actual lit cigarettes.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 26, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> You would rather smell tobacco over marijuana? I cannot stand the smell of cigarettes any more.



I don't care for either, but I think tobacco is much tamer than mj...I can smell mj from quite a distance. Tobacco smoke not so much. A few weeks ago when I was hiking at SB and got to the top of Lincoln Peak I smelled mj.  Looked down towards the top of HG and saw a couple people over there smoking it. Why ruin the fresh mountain air like that?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2015)

cd skiier. Why ruin the fresh mountain air like that?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> . ∆
> 
> It just makes everything better.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I quit almost a year ago after being a heavy smoker for 20 years.  I always hear from ex-smokers how they think cigarette smoke smells disgusting.  I haven't reached that point yet.  I still enjoy the smell of burning tobacco.  Ashtrays smell gross and the clothes of someone who recently smoked smells gross (never did while I was a smoker), but not actual lit cigarettes.



Lit cigarettes smell good the longest after everything else smells bad when you quit. It will go away.

Quit almost 30 years ago.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I quit almost a year ago after being a heavy smoker for 20 years.  I always hear from ex-smokers how they think cigarette smoke smells disgusting.  I haven't reached that point yet.  I still enjoy the smell of burning tobacco.  Ashtrays smell gross and the clothes of someone who recently smoked smells gross (never did while I was a smoker), but not actual lit cigarettes.



Good for you on quitting! 

I wouldn't say cigarette smoke is disgusting, I think physically irritating is a better way to put it. The only time it gets to this point is when it's concentrated, such as having a bunch of smokers around you in a casino.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 26, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Funny story about that.  I was at Mount Snow on the bubble chair.  5 kids in their 20s and me on the end.  One asks "Hey, you mind if I smoke?".  I said sure, whatever, I'm wayyyyyyy outnumbered.  I can stand the smell of cigarettes for a seven minute ride.  I heard the click of the lighter and smelled marijuana.  Absolutely horrible to smell in such a confined space.  I was smelling wiffs of the funny stuff for a solid week.  Sucked.


Mount Slow you say?  No surprise there


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Funny story about that.  I was at Mount Snow on the bubble chair.  5 kids in their 20s and me on the end.  One asks "Hey, you mind if I smoke?".  I said sure, whatever, I'm wayyyyyyy outnumbered.  I can stand the smell of cigarettes for a seven minute ride.  I heard the click of the lighter and smelled marijuana.  Absolutely horrible to smell in such a confined space.  I was smelling wiffs of the funny stuff for a solid week.  Sucked.



I've had that situation happen a few times on the Bluebird, as well as a few gondola rides too.  My standard answer is (and I hate the smell of smoke I will fully disclose) is that I have bad asthma (I actually don't) and that high concentrations of smoke, especially in cold weather, often send me into an asthma attack - never had to endure a smoke filled bubble or Gondola ride, short of the pre-existing smells from peoples jackets, ever using that line - works for me


----------



## farlep99 (Aug 27, 2015)

JimG. said:


> My mom was Swiss...we skied in Switzerland frequently. In my experiences the worst behavior came from Austrians and Germans. Entitled SOB's for the most part. Not at all orderly.



I've been skiing in Europe every year since 2007.  I think times have changed.  Lift lines in places like St.Anton, Saalbach, Kitzbuehel, Zermatt, Arosa, etc, are very orderly.  Maybe it's because they're all using RFID now & it creates a semblance of order.  As to the nationality of the offending skiers- I know it's not the Brits.  Most orderly nation of people (when it comes to "queuing")


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 27, 2015)

Lighting up a cigarette or joint literally inches from a stranger on a chair ride wo/asking first = Example #2 of "Me first" behaviour.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2015)

Even when I smoked I would never even think about having a cigarette when sharing a chair with a stranger.   I thought it was rude to smoke near non-smokers period and would wait until I was able to smoke in an area that wouldn't bother others.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Lighting up a cigarette or joint literally inches from a stranger on a chair ride wo/asking first = Example #2 of "Me first" behaviour.



In all of the years I have skied, I have never experienced people smoking in the lift line or on the chair with us.  I have experienced people smoking on the chair ahead of me which I did not like.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2015)

Another topic - how about people who unload and stand across the whole path to the trail admiring the vista or better yet, snowboarders sitting in the middle of the trail buckling up.  I could careless about it if they went off to the side.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Another topic - how about people who unload and stand across the whole path to the trail admiring the vista or better yet, snowboarders sitting in the middle of the trail buckling up.  I could careless about it if they went off to the side.


Pet peeve #43


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> In all of the years I have skied, I have never experienced people smoking in the lift line or on the chair with us.  I have experienced people smoking on the chair ahead of me which I did not like.



I've experienced case 1, rarely, but it's happened.  Case 2 happens all the time, I think that stems more from a complete lack of self-awareness than rudeness.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I quit almost a year ago after being a heavy smoker for 20 years.  I always hear from ex-smokers how they think cigarette smoke smells disgusting.  I haven't reached that point yet.  I still enjoy the smell of burning tobacco.  Ashtrays smell gross and the clothes of someone who recently smoked smells gross (never did while I was a smoker), but not actual lit cigarettes.



For me, it's not the smell of the tobacco burning itself that's disgusting, it's the smell of the smoke that has been drawn through the filter that gets me. It smells like fiberglass burning, which it probably is to some extent. I don't remember that bad filter smell when I first quit smoking cigs many years ago ( I only smoked for 3 or 4 years, when I was a teenager), but the more years that go by since I quit, the more heightened the sensation to it.  I still enjoy the smell of a pipe though.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> In all of the years I have skied, I have never experienced people smoking in the lift line or on the chair with us.



So you've never skied Kmart then.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> So you've never skied Kmart then.



Speaking of Kmart - I have gotten in the Gondola that smelled of smoke of both types!


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Speaking of Kmart - I have gotten in the Gondola that smelled of smoke of both types!



Oh- so what you meant was you'd never been to VT before. :wink:


----------



## JimG. (Aug 27, 2015)

farlep99 said:


> I've been skiing in Europe every year since 2007.  I think times have changed.  Lift lines in places like St.Anton, Saalbach, Kitzbuehel, Zermatt, Arosa, etc, are very orderly.  Maybe it's because they're all using RFID now & it creates a semblance of order.  As to the nationality of the offending skiers- I know it's not the Brits.  Most orderly nation of people (when it comes to "queuing")



Brits usually having the most fun too.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Speaking of Kmart - I have gotten in the Gondola that smelled of smoke of both types!



aka the ganjola


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 30, 2015)

dlague said:


> Speaking of Kmart - I have gotten in the Gondola that smelled of smoke of both types!



Once when there on the G my kid picks up a roach from the window sill and asks "What's this?"


----------



## soposkier (Aug 30, 2015)

I always enjoy a safety meeting in the woods than fumbling around on the chairlift.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 30, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Once when there on the G my kid picks up a roach from the window sill and asks "What's this?"



So he now knows what a roach is? I leave nothing but my footprints. Ok, maybe some stank. My routine at Stratton, was to burn a j in the gondola first ride up in the morning, it wasn't hard riding solo, no line. I'd then bomb whatever their gondi line is. 

One day I was riding the gondola there in the afternoon, it was full. As we approached the top, the conversation ended up on weed somehow, the age difference of the group was quite large. It became apparent that everyone riding got high. We scrambled to partake, and hurriedly got stoned at the tail end of the ride. When the gondola car reached the top, and the doors slid open, a huge cloud came wafting out of the car. Good times, no roaches were left behind, to my knowledge.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 31, 2015)

A little off topic, but one time at a church fair that I attended, the little old ladies were handing out "pretty feathers" as a prize.  I didn't have the heart to tell them what a roach clip was.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 31, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> A little off topic, but one time at a church fair that I attended, the little old ladies were handing out "pretty feathers" as a prize.  I didn't have the heart to tell them what a roach clip was.



At least they weren't little glass vials with flowers inside, don't ask me why I know about them. Luckily those days are behind me.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 31, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> At least they weren't little glass vials with flowers inside, don't ask me why I know about them. Luckily those days are behind me.


I'll be the first to admit that this one went right over my head.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 31, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I'll be the first to admit that this one went right over my head.



Thank God it did, it's a way to sell crack pipes in convenience stores. In a thick Indian accent, "Would you like chore with that?" I guess they offered a complimentary piece with the "flowers", perhaps there was a charge, Idk.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 31, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Thank God it did, it's a way to sell crack pipes in convenience stores. In a thick Indian accent, "Would you like chore with that?" I guess they offered a complimentary piece with the "flowers", perhaps there was a charge, Idk.



Drugst are bad lol except for Cannibus.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 31, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Drugst are bad lol except for Cannibus.



Although it appears that cannabis can affect your grammar.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 1, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Although it appears that cannabis can affect your grammar.



That scootty language lol no lot today at work all day.


----------

